# Asking Doctor to Bump Up Xanax Dose......a bit uneasy about it. Help Please!



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello everyone I Have been Taking Xanax for about 8 Months. I Get 30 .5 MG Xanax a Month So .5MG Daily and My Doctor was a bet hesitant about prescribing Xanax and said only to take it when my panic is the worst. I Said Alright and i take it as prescribed. But After 8 Months this Dose isn't working as well anymore, I Have a follow up appointment in about 2-3 days because i just started paxil and im wondering if i should ask him to bump up my Xanax Dose. Im Just Really nervous because i dont want him to think im a drug abuser or something, And i hope he doesnt pull the Prescription because he thinks im building tollerance. Should i bother and even ask for a Dose Bump Up Or should i just leave it at .5 Daily/PRN. Or should i just ask a referell to a pychiatrist and talk to a pych about it. Thanks for your Help. And i dont want to switch to Klonopin or Ativan iv used them before and they didnt work as well as xanax


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

Just be honest and say it isn't helping as much as it used to. Asking for an increased dosage sounds kind of pushy. He may increase it, he may advise you to take it less often to reduce tolerance, I don't know. A psychiatrist is a specialist in mental disorders and probably more qualified to treat you than a GP. It might be a good idea to ask to see one even just once to get a specialists opinion. They know a lot more about mental disorders and their treatment.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Well i called my doctor's office and rescheduled my appointment for today and im anxious. Ill speak to my doctor about this matter and see what happens. Wish me the Best Luck Fellow Social anxiety forum buddies


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

Bacon said:


> Hello everyone I Have been Taking Xanax for about 8 Months. I Get 30 .5 MG Xanax a Month So .5MG Daily and My Doctor was a bet hesitant about prescribing Xanax and said only to take it when my panic is the worst. I Said Alright and i take it as prescribed. But After 8 Months this Dose isn't working as well anymore, I Have a follow up appointment in about 2-3 days because i just started paxil ...


If you've just started on Paxil, he won't want to increase your Xanax at the same time. If you start to feel better, no one will know whether it's the paxil or the xanax that's done it - and that might be useful to know in the future.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Well The Doctors Office was rather empty as i got an early appointment. I Told Him that im im taking 8 college classes this semester and iv been getting extra panic attacks and the panic disorder is taking over my life and .5 isnt cutting it, He Refused to Increase my Dosage. I Dont know why doctors are so benzo Phobic Something that actually helps me they wont prescribe. Yet SSRI's They handout like candy or as i like to call SSRI's......Zombie Pills


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

Bacon said:


> Well The Doctors Office was rather empty as i got an early appointment. I Told Him that im im taking 8 college classes this semester and iv been getting extra panic attacks and the panic disorder is taking over my life and .5 isnt cutting it, He Refused to Increase my Dosage. I Dont know why doctors are so benzo Phobic Something that actually helps me they wont prescribe. Yet SSRI's They handout like candy or as i like to call SSRI's......Zombie Pills


Benzos are more zombie pills than SSRIs are. But I guess that depends on your view of zombies.
It's true that some doctors will not prescribe long-term benzodiazepines, just as they won't prescribe narcotics for non-terminal pain. They are taught that benzos should be used for 2 weeks max, and not continuously; they are taught that benzos stop working after a few weeks anyway. Also, some doctors simply don't understand how incapacitating psychological illnesses can be. You might need to ask for a referral to a psychiatrist for better treatment - or get a new GP.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

I started on 10mg valium and okay it was fine, but then it didnt work so i went back and he raised it. So on and so fourth i started taking extras for it to work, then started buying clonazepam without a script. Started abusing them so I was forced to quit, the withdrawl was hell and my doctor refused to supply for me to taper off so i bought out everything on the street. Point is that its not a long term drug, your body needs more and more but the toxicity level doesnt raise as tolerance does so one day you will take too much and just OD. Theres no way to take it daily long term, Take it or not my advice is to take no more than twice maybe 3 times a week. Tolerance shouldnt be an issue that way, If you feel the need to take them daily you may as well just stop taking them. I found alternatives to benzos that seem to work better, like lyrica. Thats my opinion, it may be negative but i dont like lying..


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes to be fair benzo's are only indicated for short term use (two to 4 weeks) so you can't really blame a doc for going by the book. They don't want to get sued. My GPs were always okay with rxing me benzo's so long as I didn't take them every day. They're great if you use them just for the worst times.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

jimmythekid said:


> Yes to be fair benzo's are only indicated for short term use (two to 4 weeks) so you can't really blame a doc for going by the book. They don't want to get sued. My GPs were always okay with rxing me benzo's so long as I didn't take them every day. They're great if you use them just for the worst times.


They also work for people who can take a small-moderate dose every day without becoming tolerant. It is not disputed that this can occur when benzos are used for epilepsy. 
It's not just fear of being sued. It's fear of disapproval from peers. Also, if your prescribing habits are more lax than others, you get a name for being someone who gives out anything. Junkies gravitate to you. Before long, your practice is confined to people who want benzos. 
Also, you tend to get visits from Health Department officers with photocopies of your prescriptions in plastic bags, asking "Is this your script, Doctor?" (I've seen this happen). 
In other words, it's often difficult to treat pain and anxiety appropriately; and it's easy for doctors to accept anti-benzo and anti-narcotic propaganda. A doctor really needs balls to always do what s/he really believes deep down is right for their patient.


----------



## Tremor (Sep 24, 2012)

Im prescribed 120 1mg xanax a month, thats 1mg four times a day. Ive been taking this for about six months now, my doctor is okay with prescribing this medicine, since I have generilized anxiety disorder, im suppose to take four a day no matter what. I know I've developed a tolarence because thats what happens when you take a controlled substance every day. Its not working working any more. So right now the 4mg a day is not cutting it. Im wanting to up my dose to 6mg or 8mg a day, does any one have suggestions or recomendations on what I could say to my doctor without seeming like a drug addict. PLEASE SUGGEST SOMETHINg


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Tremor said:


> Im prescribed 120 1mg xanax a month, thats 1mg four times a day. Ive been taking this for about six months now, my doctor is okay with prescribing this medicine, since I have generilized anxiety disorder, im suppose to take four a day no matter what. I know I've developed a tolarence because thats what happens when you take a controlled substance every day. Its not working working any more. So right now the 4mg a day is not cutting it. Im wanting to up my dose to 6mg or 8mg a day, does any one have suggestions or recomendations on what I could say to my doctor without seeming like a drug addict. PLEASE SUGGEST SOMETHINg


Tell your doctor what you told us here. That 4 mg/day isn't alleviating the GAD. Your doc will help you find a different drug or raise the dose, or whatever. In my experience Xanax isn't the best benzo for Gad because it doesn't last very long. I take valium which lasts much longer for me, I also have xanax to take for panic attacks, etc.


----------



## sunshine2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Extended release Xanax*

First of all your doctor should know that taking someone off of xanax raises the panic level exponentially. Your dose is so small it is surprising that he will not raise your dose. I asked my doctor and she immediately raised my dose. She also mentioned the effects of coming off of xanax and told me that, due to the long term use of this drug for my panic and PTSD, an extended release xanax may be in order next. You should inquire about this. I do not take the Zombie drugs either. They effect my personality and my ability to study effectively or relate as a human being. As for the person who called xanax the real zombie drug this is not true. I feel normal and not scared. I have emotions and feelings I am just not in a state of constant anxiety and panic. I can sleep before a test whereas before I would be up all night and regardless of how long and hard I studied I would do less than I could due to the lack of sleep and nerves. Anyways, you can go to a nurse practitioner for psychiatric aid if you cannot afford a psychiatrist. That is what I do and she is knowledgeable and kind. Forget the general doctor. He knows the physical aspects of the body but not the psychiatric effects of anxiety and stress. I hope this helps; you are not alone.


----------



## savedbybenzos (Apr 8, 2011)

Doctors are always a bit easier on prescribing things when you convey to them how it effects the positive areas in your life. My doctor is more prone to prescribe the right dose for me when I tell him my work performance is suffering due to anxiety. I've seen three different doctors in two different states (Florida, Ohio) and when they both heard this they seemed to listen more. 

Only taking .5mg a Xanax a day for eight months is a very low dose for that long. If your doctor refuses to prescribe more than I don't think he ever will.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

yeah, I've never said to a doctor that I would like more of any given drug, The advice above is good. Just explain how the xanax has helped you but that the dosage isn't helping you enough. Explain how it helps you and how the lack of effectiveness has kept you from living a quality life.
When it comes to prescribing benzo's it's all about quality of life. Show how how your increased anxiety disrupts your life and prevents you from doing xyz. a big factor will be you job, sleep, big major lifestyle issues, your family, etc. .5 mg strikes me as an obscenely low dose anyways. But remember do not even have it in the back of our mind that you want more xanax, you are just giving your doc an update on how the treatment has been going. The xanax is helping you but you still have a lot of anxiety about some things and although the xanax has helped you some, it just ain't enough.

Also it is reasonable to wait a month after starting your new medication to see how it effects you before you make any other medication changes. If you really need to, just take more than prescribed and get your refill early.If you need it, you need it. You doctor has to allow for you to get refills. Once you are addicted it is criminal for your doctor to cut you off. However that strategy, if employed to obviously get more pills will really pi$$ off your doctor to the point of hime kicking you to the curb afterwards.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I think with most of the benzos you are going to develop a tolerance. I am prescribed 1mg clonazepam 2x a day. I've cut that down to .25mg once a day and I find no difference in efficacy between .25mg and 1mg once tolerance has developed.

You might want to ask the doctor about trying a longer-acting benzo for general anxiety like clonazepam (klonopin) or diazepam (valium).

I took xanax for a few years. The doctor let me try clonazepam because the Xanax was only lasting a few hours a day whereas my anxiety lasts all day. Rather than taking Xanax 3+ times a day I decided to try a longer-acting benzo.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

bazinga said:


> I think with most of the benzos you are going to develop a tolerance. I am prescribed 1mg clonazepam 2x a day. I've cut that down to .25mg once a day and I find no difference in efficacy between .25mg and 1mg once tolerance has developed.
> 
> You might want to ask the doctor about trying a longer-acting benzo for general anxiety like clonazepam (klonopin) or diazepam (valium).
> 
> I took xanax for a few years. The doctor let me try clonazepam because the Xanax was only lasting a few hours a day whereas my anxiety lasts all day. Rather than taking Xanax 3+ times a day I decided to try a longer-acting benzo.


This is good advice. I Take valium for GAD. I always forget that people develop a tolerance to benzos as I never have.


----------



## savedbybenzos (Apr 8, 2011)

istayhome said:


> This is good advice. I Take valium for GAD. I always forget that people develop a tolerance to benzos as I never have.


I feel like were in the same boat from reading your posts istayhome. I feel like I have definitely built a tolerance to the side effects for the three years I have been taking benzos, but the therapeutic effects are still there the same after three years. I've been on the same dose of Klonopin since 10/06/10 1mg 3x daily as needed and as far as relieving my anxiety is concerned it still does the same thing, no tolerance build up to the therapeutic effects whatsoever.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

savedbybenzos said:


> I feel like were in the same boat from reading your posts istayhome. I feel like I have definitely built a tolerance to the side effects for the three years I have been taking benzos, but the therapeutic effects are still there the same after three years. I've been on the same dose of Klonopin since 10/06/10 1mg 3x daily as needed and as far as relieving my anxiety is concerned it still does the same thing, no tolerance build up to the therapeutic effects whatsoever.


yeah, same for me with valium and xanax. I started taking them at the end of '09. I had unbelievable anxiety so I needed high doses at the beginning to mellow me out within the first month my doses were titrated up to 30 mg valium and 6 mg xanax. So I didn't develop a tolerance then and I haven't developed a tolerance since. Like you say, I have become tolerant to the side effects. No more undue sleepiness or "loopiness," no more undue muscle relaxation, etc. But it relieves my anxiety just the same.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Takerofsouls said:


> ...your body needs more and more but the toxicity level doesnt raise as tolerance does so *one day you will take too much and just OD.* Theres no way to take it daily long term...


Untrue. The exceedingly low toxicity of benzos is what originally made them so popular half a century ago. Before benzos barbs were in common use and they did produce fatal ODs, either intentionally or by accident, especially when mixed with alcohol. Benzos, on the other hand, are so non-toxic that I'd challenge you to find any case where anybody ever died from benzos alone. It simply doesn't happen. Seeing how no human manages to do it, we're forced to rely on the LD50 in rats to give us some hint of what it would take & the LD50 I've seen is so high that even my pet rats could eat a whole damn bottle of benzos and suffer nothing more than a nap.


----------

